# Tipping Mechanic?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Do you guys tip your boat mechanic? If so, how much? I was thinking a case of beer would be nice along with a fishing trip on the boat he fixed. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Tipping a mechanic is not the norm.*

You have already paid him a hourly rate. Now on the other hand, if you liked his work and want to keep him in your pocket? Your offer is a good idea! ....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Yep*

Thats the thing. He is a good mechanic, and does work for me kind of on the side of his regular job at the marina, at a cut rate. He lives down the block from my parents and is a real good guy. 

I'm not the guy that tips just to tip, but I thought I should throw him something. I know I would appreciate a case of frosties and a day on the H2O. Thx hat.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

*definately...*

take care of a guy like that!!

cheers
jerry


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

when I worked on the charters and their was somthing that we couldn't fix and had to call the mech. we would always offer a trip at no cost and kep hime entertained it usaly helped with the fees and the order of priority in his mind so heck yah tip em give em what he wants a run on the water and some suds he'll take care of you as much as yiou take care of him...Nad in the long run it will probably cost you less too

Mike


----------

